# Black & White Digital Prints



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

When I want a traditional chemical process colour print from a digital image, I usually e-mail them to an on-line processor such as Sony or Bonusprint etc.

As yet, I haven't found anyone that can do a black and white print.

Does anybody know where I can get one done?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Have you asked at Colab John? They don't list it as a service, but I have been led to belive they do.


----------

